# Maqueta de noria de feria



## vila84 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quiero controlar una noria de feria con un 8051, como deberia hacerlo.
Tendria que usar algun tipo de sensor y una entrada por teclado.
Tambien me gustaria que la noria cambiara de dirección y velocidad en algun momento.
Gracias.


----------



## vila84 (Nov 8, 2007)

Me gustaria controlar la velocidad del motor que mueve la noria, asemejandose al motor de un ascensor, es decir que arranque a una velocidad y esta aumente con las vueltas hasta que se tenga que parar y baje la velocidad.  .
Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

Porq hacer complicado lo facil? Para que queres un teclado?

"es decir que arranque a una velocidad y esta aumente con las vueltas" con las vueltas de que? no sera con el tiempo?


----------



## El nombre (Ago 30, 2008)

vila84 dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria controlar la velocidad del motor que mueve la noria, asemejandose al motor de un ascensor, es decir que arranque a una velocidad y esta aumente con las vueltas hasta que se tenga que parar y baje la velocidad.  .
> Gracias


El ascensor funciona hidraulicamente.

La velocidad del motor la controlas por PWM (busca en el foro que tienes información a patadas)
Lágicamente tiene que arrancar y parar , tener arranque suave... hay que pensar que tiene que parar para que la gente suba y el arranque tiene que ser suave. 
Lo dicho. Busca un "poquillo" por los foros que lo tienes todo, todo, todo. cuando te salga una duda puedes volver a preguntar.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

Es esto lo que queres hacer http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noria

o es esto otro

http://zaragozando.blogia.com/upload/20070825105056-estreno-noria.jpg

me tiro mas por el segundo link 

aunque no se para que la pregunta si el circuito que te adjunto sirve para las dos jaja.

es un controlador pwm pero tiene la ventaja de que es con un solo potenciometro.


----------

